# خلك كاشخ ومميز أقمشة ماركت dunhill و GIVENCHY



## الفرح عنواني (15 نوفمبر 2011)

خلك كاشخ ومميز أقمشة ماركت dunhill و GIVENCHY 
*فاجئي زوجك .. والدك .. اخوك ..شخص عزيز عليك*
*تميزي بافخم الاقمشه الرجاليه ماركة دنهل *
*هديه راقيه جدا وغير تقليدية.. للأناقة عنوان خاص لدى دنهل*
قماش دنهل الفاخر:

تجي في علبة وكيس الخاص بالماركه..
قطعة القماش 5 متر(يتوفر لون؛ابيض)-(يتوفر خامتين:سلك-تترون)أصلي 100%
أزارير فخمه دائرية الشكل ومكتوب عليها دنهل
شعارين لتمييز الثوب عند التفصيل
كيس قماش لحفظ الثوب في الدولاب..
نشوف الصور:
العلبه والكيس:








مكونات العلبه..القماش-ظرف الازارير والشعارين-كيس الحفظ:







من قريب:







القماش:







ظرف الازارير والشعار:







الشعار من قريب:







كيس الحفظ:







من قريب يوضح اسم الماركه ودائره بلاستيكيه شفافه تسهل معرفة مابداخل الكيس:








السعر:270ريال












أفخم [URL="http://261448.html/"]الهدايا [/URL]الرجاليه..أقمشه من أفخر الماركات العالميه(جفنشي-دنهل):
تعتبر هديه فخممممه وراقيه جدا جدا جدا..
نتكلم شويه عن قماش جفنشي الفاخر:
تجي في علبة وكيس الخاص بالماركه..
قطعة القماش 5 متر(يتوفر لون:أبيض)-(يتوفر خامتين:سلك-تترون)أصلي 100%
بالنسبه للخامات:
التترون:فيه نسبة قطن فيكون واقف نوعا ما
السلك:ناعم (حرير صناعي)
القماش صيفي
أزارير فخمه مميزه مربعة الشكل وعليها شعار جفنشي
شعارين لتمييز الثوب عند التفصيل
كيس قماش لحفظ الثوب في الدولاب..

نشوف الصور:

العلبه والكيس:




مكونات العلبه..القماش-ظرف الأزارير والشعار-كيس الحفظ:




من قريب:




القماش:




ظرف الأزارير والشعارين:




الشعارين من قريب:




زوووم ع الأزرار محفور عليه شعار جفنشي:













السلام عليكم
حبايبي الي تبي اي شي تطلب وان شاء الله اقدر اوفرلها طلبها وان شاء الله ماراح نختلف على السعر 
للتواصل على جوالي خاص بالنساء
والرجال الجادين ارسال رسالة
0556100219


​


----------

